# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  4 i pol latka wciaz moczy sie w nocy

## Ruby

Moja 4,5 letnia corka wciaz moczy sie w nocy. W ciagu dnia nie ma problemu, odstawilismy pieluszki gdy miala 2,5 roku, wprawdzie zdarzy jej sie popuscic w majtki czasami ale jest w stanie wstrzymac mocz i bezproblemu zalatwia sie do toalety, natomiast w nocy jest calkiem inna historia. Nigdy nie zdarzylo sie zeby miala sucho przespana noc. Z pieluch na noc zrezygnowalismy ponad pol roku temu ale od tego czasu codziennie musze zmieniac posciel w lozku. Za porada pediatry nie podaje jej nic do picia przynajmniej dwie godziny przed pojsciem do lozka, idzie siusiu przed pojsciem spac i jeszcze wybudzam ja okolo godziny 23ciej i zabieram do toalety, gdzie zawsze zrobi siusiu. Mimo tego rano lozko jest kompletnie zmoczone a ona tego nie czuje, moze spac zmoczona cala noc. Nie chce wracac do pieluch ale juz nie mam sily codziennie prac poza tym w pokoju zaczyna juz czuc moczem mimo ze materac od lozka jest wyscielony folia. Pediatra powiedziala gdy ostatni raz ja widzialam, ze jezeli do 4,5 roku nie przestanie sie moczyc, dadza jej majteczki lub przescieradlo z alarmem. Zastanawiam sie jednak czy to pomoze? Czy naprawde jest to jej czyste lenistwo czy powod moze byc zupelnie inny. Nie usmiecha mi sie zrywanie sie po nocach bo alram zadzwonil, tym bardziej ze gdy corka wybudza sie w nocy ze snu ciezko jej pozniej zasnac a rano nie moge jej dobudzic. Oczywiscie jezeli ta metoda jest skuteczna bedziemy walczyc. Prosze o jakies porady, ewentualnie opinie rodzicow z podobnym problemem

----------

